
TikTok is not the future we want - expherience
https://medium.com/trustory-app/truweekly-6-tiktok-is-not-the-future-we-want-b88bc6c76ec6
======
ziddoap
> _Since my boyfriend is a Twitter influencer_

I couldn't help but laugh out loud when I read this line. I don't know if I
will ever get used to seeing/hearing sentences about being a "<insert social
media> influencer", although I'm sure plenty of them make great livings.

> _We live in a country where most kids would rather be YouTubers than
> astronauts._

I've been seeing this thrown around all over the place lately and can't help
but point out that no one has determined that kids don't want to be astronauts
_in favor of_ being an influencer. It's not like the choice is astronaut vs.
influencer. Maybe more kids want to be doctors, data analysts, programmers,
etc. Causation vs. correlation, and all that.

> _It’s sad and absurd. But it’s a fact: Instead of aspiring to become
> astronauts, future generations of America would rather go viral on TikTok_

Again, where is the evidence that kids want to go viral on TikTok _instead of_
being an astronaut? More kids want to be influencers, less want to be
astronauts. Doesn't mean the two trends are related.

> _This is one of many reasons why I’m so passionate about TruStory._

Oh, oops. This is just an ad.

